# Proculture Yeast From Perth



## Bribie G (9/10/09)

I finally got round to using one of my phials of Proculture Wood Ale yeast that is supposedly equivalent to Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire.
I did up a TTL style on Monday, cubed it, and on Tuesday evening I did a fair sized starter with a litre of wort left over, split between 2 schott bottles. By Wednesday Morning they were both frothing nicely and I pitched Wednesday Evening at around 23 degrees but put a couple of frozen PETs in the dead fridge and yesterday morning (Thursday) fermentation was well under way and running at 19.

Last night I gave it a good thrashing and oxygenating, and true to form the paddle came out covered with little cheesy bits of yeast clinging to it just like 1469. I decided to drop the temp further and this morning I'd gone a bit too far and it was down to 16 but to my surprise was frothing through the airlock  
It's hammering away and far more vigorous than Ringwood (another Yorkie) at this stage. In fact the old time Stone Square yeasts used to be run at around 16 degrees.

This is looking promising to say the least. I think I'll let it go without further thrashings. Good smells from airlock. Will report further.


----------



## dj1984 (9/10/09)

I would like too get my hands on this yeast, how do you think it would go getting it shipped to SA??


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

considering Bribie island in QLD is just a tiny bit further away from WA than SA, i say it would be fine


----------



## T.D. (9/10/09)

dj1984 said:


> I would like too get my hands on this yeast, how do you think it would go getting it shipped to SA??



I had some shipped to me in Sydney and I have never experienced fresher yeast - it fired in no time flat!

Really well packaged too with ice packs etc (I got my ones from Gryphon). Was still nice and cold when it arrived.

I'll be pitching the PRO-17 Brewers Mate (Cry Havoc) on a cali common in the next week or so. Can't wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## T.D. (9/10/09)

BribieG said:


> I finally got round to using one of my phials of Proculture Wood Ale yeast that is supposedly equivalent to Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire.
> I did up a TTL style on Monday, cubed it, and on Tuesday evening I did a fair sized starter with a litre of wort left over, split between 2 schott bottles. By Wednesday Morning they were both frothing nicely and I pitched Wednesday Evening at around 23 degrees but put a couple of frozen PETs in the dead fridge and yesterday morning (Thursday) fermentation was well under way and running at 19.
> 
> Last night I gave it a good thrashing and oxygenating, and true to form the paddle came out covered with little cheesy bits of yeast clinging to it just like 1469. I decided to drop the temp further and this morning I'd gone a bit too far and it was down to 16 but to my surprise was frothing through the airlock
> ...



Bribie, you are in for a treat I reckon. I have just fermented a string of beers (all different styles) on the Wood Ale yeast. I did a bright ale, an American Amber and an English Mild. They all turned out great. This could be a new favourite of mine I reckon. Really versatile and also quick to clear out as well.


----------

